# The "10 things you might not know about me" thread



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope everyone plays along/shares


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

1. I’m a labor and delivery nurse/RN but would like to venture into cardiothoracics.
2. I dislike surprises or not knowing what the surprises/gifts are.
3. I’m very tender hearted.
4. I have two closets, one for my clothes and another full of matching bras and thongs/gstrings.
5. When I’m nervous or upset I pick the cuticles on my fingers.
6. I’ve lived on the beach all my life.
7. I use to date a Blue Angel pilot.
8. I’m an excellent pool player.
9. I’m a redhead (auburn with blonde highlights in the front)
10. My mom died on my 26th birthday.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 4, 2005)

mckenzie i love you, when can we get married...


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

oh Anasci....

ahem....where is your #10 list!  play along


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 4, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> oh Anasci....
> 
> ahem....where is your #10 list!  play along






1. im a poor barber/student but i have plans to make alot of money.
2. I like surprises/gifts even if its a new pair of socks.
3. i have respect for some. others i have none.
4. i got a wash basket and a floor and most of it ends up on the floor, although for the most part i do try to get it all organized.. 
5. when im nervous.. i take my time and really think things through and get a clear thought and rid of the nervousness. 
6. i havent travleded much but i would like to.
7. i had a highschool sweet heart but it didnt turn out the way i planned.
8. im not bad at pool.
9. i got a wiffle.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 4, 2005)

1.  I've never been on a motorcycle (dirtbikes and mopeds i have however)
2.  I pick my toenails and chew on them
3.  I look at porno every single day
4.  I hate getting pictures taken
5.  I thought about becoming a chef
6.  I've never smoked a cigarette
7.  my ex girl was related to members of a famous girl band from the 80s
8.  geography is my best subject
9.  I always talk in my sleep
10. Kenzie and I are secretly married


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 4, 2005)

1. was rank nationally in tennis as a junior player
2. never had a hamburger,taco,burrito or lasagna ever in my life.
3. life long dream is to find drug money and keep it without anyone knowing
4. my pet pieve is when someone is sick and sniffs there snot back up in there nose.
5. shot par three times in my life (had 6 handicapp) (I currently havent golfed in 2 years)
6. I have afreind who is 30yrs old and 6'4 300lbs naturally and 10%bf
7. was nearly bitten by the second most venous snake in the world
8. have been both anorixic and bulemic. but was over 4 years ago.
9. I love fly fishing
10. another pet pieve is when guys in the gym stare at themselves inthe mirror more then they work out. or the talk and try to draw attention 24/7. and I hate those guys who do chest and arms every fucking day over aond over again.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

OH GOD...this is gonna be awesome ! :rockon: 

porn every day...eh wolfy...imagine that

and you pick your toes and chew on them?   


Anasci...whats a whiffle? whiffle ball and bat?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 4, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> 1. was rank nationally in tennis as a junior player
> 2. never had a hamburger,taco,burrito or lasagna ever in my life.
> 3. life long dream is to find drug money and keep it without anyone knowing
> 4. my pet pieve is when someone is sick and sniffs there snot back up in there nose.
> ...



the brown snake or the taipan???

and never had a hamburger, taco or lasagna?!?!? what!?!?!?!?!


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 4, 2005)

yep brown snake from australia. and yes never have and never will.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 4, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> yep brown snake from australia. and yes never have and never will.



why not??? you're missing out!!!!


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

wolfy...quit dodging the pickin the toes ... ???


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 4, 2005)

just looks disgusting to me and its unhealthy and smells bad. I was a picky kid and now that im serious about bbing Im really extreme. Ive pissed alot of people off with my eating. I will go to a freinds house and wont eat there food so I bring my own all the time. Its kind of amusing


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 4, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> wolfy...quit dodging the pickin the toes ... ???



im not ashamed to admit it...quit dodging our marriage!!!


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Andrew (Nov 4, 2005)

1 I like to live abroad because it makes me feel unique.
2 I love tacos, hamburgers, and lasagna and eat them but I respect people who suffer to eat healthy.
3 I want to fuck my wife in the ass but she won't let me.  She finally said I could on my next birthday.
4 I wish I could go back in time (what a geek!) so I could take my current knowledge of hit songs and pretend they were mine to become a rock legend.
5 I just can't enjoy playing video games even though I have tried many times.
6 I'm a family man who lives for his children.  This is a problem with scheduling enough workouts.
7 I am prone to depression but have found that healthy living (nutrition & exercise) is the best way to prevent/combat it.
8 My wife told me that I could have another woman in a trio with her but I can't do it because I'm afraid that someday she might want the same thing for herself (even though she swears she wouldn't).
9 I still dream about my father quite often even though he died long ago.
10 I tend to take revenge too far.  I figure if they started it I get to get back twice as hard.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

Great list Andrew.....and good luck on your present for your next birthday


----------



## Andrew (Nov 4, 2005)

*birthday present*



			
				McKenzie said:
			
		

> Great list Andrew.....and good luck on your present for your next birthday



Yeah thanks!  I hope it is a happy birthday.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 4, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks!  I hope it is a happy birthday.



just hope she doesn't give you PDS  


Poopy-Dick Syndrome


----------



## Andrew (Nov 4, 2005)

*Pds*

Yeah.  LOL.  There will have to be a good shower afterward.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just watch out andrew, buttsex smells bad.  And I've ran into a few turds in my day.  It's actually quite gross, and me and my girl don't do that anymore(my choice)


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

Steve.....list up 10 things


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 4, 2005)

1. I teach 1st and 2nd grade sunday school (although i think this will be my last year)
2. I have always wanted to travel to antartica
3. I'm trying to be a cop
4. I currently work for a real estate management company
5. I have a beautiful little girl (actually my ex's but I claim her)
6. I can't wait to be married and have a family 
7. I love the snow, but I live in Texas so I never see it
8. I love the outdoors
9. I'm a freak in bed 
10. I sometimes wish my ex would leave her husband so that we could get back together, although I dont want her to go through a divorce


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome list Josh...congrast on #9


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 4, 2005)

its hard to find girls to do all that i like.  the damn ex spoiled me


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Played College baseball and for 2 years with Round Rock Express
2.  I am REALLY an asshole
3.  But im pretty laid back
4.  Dont Trust anyone
5.  Have never done a fat/plump or a little out of shape girl unlike some of yall.
6.  I am very optimistic
7.  Very money motivated
8.  Hate out of shape and fat people
9.  Love freaky sex
10.  And yall may not know this bout my character but i tend to be weak with the ladies.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Nov 4, 2005)

1. i used to play tennis a lot.
2. enjoy masturbating.
3. almost died when i was born. was born with menengitis.
4. i work at a restaurant part time.
5. i've taken 2 for the team...guys, you know what i'm talkin about.
6. i LOVE mcdonalds with a passion. but i'm dieting now and can't have it 
7. mckenzie and i's wedding is set for mid-march '06. 
8. i'm very picky when it comes to grammar. "where you at?" and "where we going to" are not acceptable. STOP ENDING  SENTENCES IN PREPOSITIONS PLEASE 
9. i love buffets.
10. i'm a nice guy actually.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent list bomb 


March wedding eh...my birthday's March 14th


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 4, 2005)

For what it is worth:

1 I fell 20 feet through a potato house when I was 4 or 5, landed on my feet with my innards coming out my mouth

2  I visited my mother last week, which was a shock cause she has deteriorated so much, both phsyically and mentally

3  This week she doesn't remember that I was there

4  I love to travel and have done a lot of it

5  I am a performer andespecially like being on the stage, but prefer, when on stage  to be someone else and not myself

6  As I age I have a lower and lower tollerance for bullshit and phonies

7  Am extremely empathetic, which sometimes gets in the way, cause I can get  so into your trip that I lose myself

8  I believe sex is meant to be enjoyed to the fullest and then some more, without guilt of any kind

9  Hurricane Wilma dumped a tree on my house...cleanup in progress

10  I believe we spend our whole lives trying to get back to the perfection of our infant selves

Nitrateman


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 4, 2005)

Wonderful list Nitrateman 

Are you physically fine now from #1?  and if I may ask...what kind of performer are you?  (you dont have to say tho  )

I'm very sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 4, 2005)

Re Mom, shit happens.  and thanks for your kind words
Re #1 not sure I will ever know, but I have always had to strech more than most and dont like bb exercises with major spinal compression.  Have to crack out the spine a lot.
Re type of performing, CD coming out before the end of the year


Nitrateman


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey nitrateman, you from florida??? Wilma knocked over 90% of the trees on my street, i was lucky though, no damage.


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 4, 2005)

1.  I'm a competitive MMA(mixed martial arts) fighter at the 185 pound division trying to move up to 205. record is 4-2-0
2.  I've been in the eye of 3 hurricanes in 13 months
3.  I've slept with 4 girls 
4.  I've had buttsex with 2 of them(hence earlier post about the smell)
5.  My athletic idol is Randy Coture
6.  I was once IQ tested at 165
7.  I hate ab workouts
8.  I have no f-ing clue what I want to do with my life
9.  I once stole a TV and felt bad so I gave it back
10. I, Like wolfy, also watch porn everyday


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 4, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> 1.  I'm a competitive MMA(mixed martial arts) fighter at the 185 pound division trying to move up to 205. record is 4-2-0
> 2.  I've been in the eye of 3 hurricanes in 13 months
> 3.  I've slept with 4 girls
> 4.  I've had buttsex with 2 of them(hence earlier post about the smell)
> ...



you ever been on tv for a mma match?


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 4, 2005)

No, I'm amateur.  I fight in local competitions against other MMA schools.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 4, 2005)

oh ok.  thats cool though, i have thought about doing that


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes Steve, Florida...they eye of three hurricanes.  Dude what were you doing, flying with the national weather guys?

Nitrateman


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 5, 2005)

paranoias kickin in


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

I hope you're feeling better imdaman 

great list....well with the exception of 8 n 9....lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 5, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> I hope you're feeling better imdaman
> 
> great list....well with the exception of 8 n 9....lol



Glad you approve of 10....


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

:worried: 





			
				imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Glad you approve of 10....



oops :worried:


----------



## Parker123 (Nov 5, 2005)

1  I started lifting weights 25 years ago when I was 15
2  I have been engaged twice but never married
3  I had a stroke 3 years ago last week
4  Went to LA for a few weeks and went to muscle beach for a workout
5  Slept with my ex-fiance's sister a year after we split
6  Kenzie wants to be my third almost wife
7  I'm sick of Florida and hurricanes
8  I'm a weekend cowboy and weekday workaholic
9  I once ran around the block naked on a dare (sober)
10 I am always looking for the ultimate practical joke


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm glad to see your health has improved after your stroke 3 years ago Parker 

I'm sick of Florida also and the hurricanes 

Engaged twice but never married...interesting...even more so the streaking around the block.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

Theres been more marriage talk in this thread today than with all my relationships put together...lol.


----------



## Parker123 (Nov 5, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see your health has improved after your stroke 3 years ago Parker
> 
> I'm sick of Florida also and the hurricanes
> 
> Engaged twice but never married...interesting...even more so the streaking around the block.



Good, then you can move to California with me :meetoo:


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

Probably has better weather than we do 

oops...earthquakes ??


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2005)

1) huricane hugo hit charleston on my birthday while i was living there
2) i hate my exwife and pray everyday that she gets run over by a mack truck
3) i also watch wild nasty kinky porn every day (have video of girl giving horse a blowjob and swallowing saved on my computer  LOL)
4) started steroids when i was 22, im 40 now
5) my wife refuses to let me fuck her in the ass but has let me have a 3some with her in the past
6) had a blackbelt on shotokan when i was 16(havent practiced it since i was 19 though)
7) had sex with women in approximately 14 countries while in the airforce
8) my best friend & i once ate a combined total of 30 mcdonalds cheeseburgers in atlantic city because the girl though the first 10 we ordered was to many and we couldnt eat that much. included in the meal were 3 large fries and 4 large cokes
9) as a guy i love cats 
10) im in love with my closest female friend


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

What? #3?     *email it to me  *

wow...14 countries...thats a lot of territory covered 

great list pin!


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 5, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> 1) huricane hugo hit charleston on my birthday while i was living there
> 2) i hate my exwife and pray everyday that she gets run over by a mack truck
> 3) i also watch wild nasty kinky porn every day (have video of girl giving horse a blowjob and swallowing saved on my computer  LOL)
> 4) started steroids when i was 22, im 40 now
> ...



this girl isnt your wife?


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> this girl isnt your wife?


no but i just took her and the wife out to dinner tonight before we leave for china


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> What? #3?     *email it to me  *
> 
> wow...14 countries...thats a lot of territory covered
> 
> great list pin!


whats your addy? i will send you a couple of them


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

teasin  

well..I'd actually hate to get addicted to that kinky ass crap.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 5, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> no but i just took her and the wife out to dinner tonight before we leave for china



Bro thats gotta be tough to be married to someone and then be in love with someone else..


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Bro thats gotta be tough to be married to someone and then be in love with someone else..


yeah it is but the wife treats me so good it would be hard to ever cheat on her or leave her


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> teasin
> 
> well..I'd actually hate to get addicted to that kinky ass crap.


not addicted but i do like to occasionally watch weird stuff.  my favorite site is german goo girls  LOL


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> 1.  I'm a competitive MMA(mixed martial arts) fighter at the 185 pound division trying to move up to 205. record is 4-2-0
> 2.  I've been in the eye of 3 hurricanes in 13 months
> 3.  I've slept with 4 girls
> 4.  I've had buttsex with 2 of them(hence earlier post about the smell)
> ...


Steve,NO OFFENSE.It's just that as usual I must step up for the rest of us and ask ,'man,how the fuck you'd become pro nerd? if you were you catholic I'd say go to confession...or therapy...maybe?
You are one fuggin strange individual.
ever ate shit? literally.seems as if it could belong on the list.
be Well my butha


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Just watch out andrew, buttsex smells bad.  And I've ran into a few turds in my day.  It's actually quite gross, and me and my girl don't do that anymore(my choice)


do your boys turds smell any better?...sorry


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> the brown snake or the taipan???
> 
> and never had a hamburger, taco or lasagna?!?!? what!?!?!?!?!


Yes. Automatically certifiably wierd.from now on your phillip.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Just watch out andrew, buttsex smells bad.  And I've ran into a few turds in my day.  It's actually quite gross, and me and my girl don't do that anymore(my choice)


AMETEURS!


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

I am so in awe of the fact that so many people opened up here...it only proves that we feel comfortable enough on this sight to be able to do so...wow, so much trust.

Pin  that weird Dr. Zhivago shit you got going on is making me trip, but I totally understand it.  You ever thought of becoming an LDS?  LOL

Nitrateman

ps  How many of us on this board live in Florida?  Seems a lot.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn pin you you too.#3 and#10 Require special attn:
outta love and concern....




			
				pincrusher said:
			
		

> 1\\3) i also watch wild nasty kinky porn every day (have video of girl giving horse a blowjob and swallowing saved on my computer  LOL)
> 
> 10) im in love with my closest female friend


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

*1Hr.list expired*

1--Im *not* addicted to porno(not that there's anything wrong with that) *Reading #1-#9, can anyone guess the biggest unknown OF ALL???-----#10(if you read carefully,slowly.you'll probalbly guess it.1st to do so has a 140 IQ(or less )haha*
2 guesses....


hint.#3 and #8 

bump up to one more try..


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

If it's what I think it is, then it is all about 3 and 8, cause 8 puts you at the center of the info, with 9 thrown in for good measure, to cover your bases LOL.

The independent wealth should make it easier to bear.

Nitrateman  

This bottle of Shiraz is good tonigt


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 5, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Steve,NO OFFENSE.It's just that as usual I must step up for the rest of us and ask ,'man,how the fuck you'd become pro nerd? if you were you catholic I'd say go to confession...or therapy...maybe?
> You are one fuggin strange individual.
> ever ate shit? literally.seems as if it could belong on the list.
> be Well my butha


First off, I have no clue what you're trying to say.  Second, out of all the weird shit that people have said, you picked mine as being weird???


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

Steve, if you think about it all our lists are partial puzzles.  I happened to like your a lot.   Remember the high IQ often leads to the career /path indecisivness...cause you could go in so many directions.

Kell's puzzle is clever and very intentional.

Nitrateman


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Re-read the edit...
thanks nitrateman
jokin' steveman


----------



## Zaven (Nov 5, 2005)

1. The colts are my favorite football team.
2. I'm adopted
3. I wish I had went into the special forces straight out of high school
4. I have a soft heart for mentally disabled children
5. I wish I could play the piano
6. I find lean and fit older women extremely sexy
7. I'm addicted to deadlifts
8. I always see the glass half empty unless it's half full
9. I wish I knew my nationality
10. I will be a millionaire by the time I'm 40


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

Kell
Nothing new there...I already pointed out 3 and 8...I am being circumspect here...are you sure that you want to go further with this?

Nitrateman


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Kell
> Nothing new there...I already pointed out 3 and 8...I am being circumspect here...are you sure that you want to go further with this?
> 
> Nitrateman


Smart of you to ask.
...But there it is .No Big deal


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

Zaven

Cool list...I always thought that being adopted was better cause by its mere act your parents were proving how much love they had to share, and you lucky bastard were the recipient.  I think I was always just a little jealous.  You see adoption is never an accident.

And you can learn to play the piano any time...lessons are cheap, electic keyboards are cheap and there are all kinds of videos and shit to help you.

Nitrateman


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 5, 2005)

Bro, I think that is called bonding LOL

Keep me posted

Nitrateman


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Bro, I think that is called bonding LOL
> 
> Keep me posted
> 
> Nitrateman


we'll have no _bonding_ here


----------



## Parker123 (Nov 5, 2005)

#53 gave you a mutated virus that makes you piss fire


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> #53 gave you a mutated virus that makes you piss fire


ok. the fire parts close


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> If it's what I think it is, then it is all about 3 and 8, cause 8 puts you at the center of the info, with 9 thrown in for good measure, to cover your bases LOL.
> 
> The independent wealth should make it easier to bear.
> Nitrateman
> ...



Im drinkin' some kirschwasser (cherry brandy)yeh,thats right from a shell.
...And the wealth isnt part of the equation,who can deny it greases wheels.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Nov 5, 2005)

i got it! you have gonnaherpasyphalis. very, very bad.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> gonnaherpasyphalis. .



Thats quite a stew


----------



## kell11 (Nov 5, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> If it's what I think it is, then it is all about 3 and 8, cause 8 puts you at the center of the info, with 9 thrown in for good measure, to cover your bases LOL.
> 
> The independent wealth should make it easier to bear.
> 
> ...




You're as close as you gets.very astute,Nitrate.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 5, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> not addicted but i do like to occasionally watch weird stuff.  my favorite site is german goo girls  LOL



haha...i love the GGG stuff pin.....talk about girls who love their protein


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 5, 2005)

holy shit did this thread ever get out of hand..


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 5, 2005)

bump...someone fess up 10 things


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 5, 2005)

1. I look like an asshole, but im a nice guy.
2.I hate to travel. my idea of a good vacation is staying home
3. I used to be a carnival worker
4.went to school for electrical, now im a welder
5.I don't drink any alchohol because my dad was a drunk. 
6.never tryed any drugs except steroids.
7.I like midgets
8. some of the fettish shit im into is too embarrasing even for this board
9.im not racist, but ignorant blacks and immigrants piss me off
10.my friend/co worker is a transvestite pre-op with his own breast, but still works    in "male mode"


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 6, 2005)

;you were a carny. nice LOL
I also have never tried any drugs except steroids.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 6, 2005)

1. I grew up all over the world in a military family.
2. My mother is English, but has been in the states so long she has lost her accent.
3. I spent 10 years in the Air Force after my Dad retired.
4. I love naked women, but I hate hard porn. One woman in a picture nude, no men, no women and no toys. 
5. I'm the only guy in existence who has no interest whatsoever in a threesome. I'm addicted to sex, but it has to be one woman at a time.
6. Have tried anal and really don't like it. The vagina is soooooo much better.
7. Life has been a huge disappointment to me.
8. I'm a loner. I need very few people in my life. I like to socialize, but don't want the committment of having to give lots of people my time.
9. I believe everything is like starting a car. You take the actions to start it such as making sure it is full of gas and turning the key to activate the electrical system, BUT it will either start or it won't, SO NO AMOUNT of positive thinking will change that outcome.
10. I love kids, but I hate pets. They are an unnecessary waste of time and too many people value animals over people.
My pet peve is people who let their animals in their bedroom. Don't even get me started on the ones who will let them sleep on the bed or in the bed.
My other pet peve is to visit someone with animals and their animal won't leave you alone, but they won't put it away.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr. Nitro

That whole carney thing is great, midgets cool.  The fetish thing we have to explore, cause I got a feeling it is gonna be verrrrrrrrry interesting.



Dragon 
Totally cool list, so how did you come by aas?

Nitrateman

another night another shiraz


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 6, 2005)

Cookie

You ok with the shootings and are you still in an environment where it could happen again?

Nitrateman


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Cookie
> 
> You ok with the shootings and are you still in an environment where it could happen again?
> 
> Nitrateman



Don't f... wit da gansta!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 6, 2005)

What was more intense the emotions during or the lasting emotions?


Nitrateman

sorry you had to go through that
sorry you had to go through that


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> It happened a year ago and I'm still working on the mixed emotions. I hate that I actually ended someone's life. He entered my home with intent to harm so I didn't have a choice. He fired first. The other man with him retreated as soon as he saw that I had a weapon. Don't know who or where he is so I get a little spooked at times. As for it happening again, my neighborhood is well lit and my property is much more secure with a new security system. Thanks for asking.



Good job on protecting yourself Cookie!  Sorry for making a little joke there.  I'm really proud of you and happy that you're alive to tell us the story!


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Here's 9,you guess#10*

1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
5--I Thank God Im not a felon. I  trafficked weed and other things by the truckload from harlingen tx. to all 4 corners of the US until '96. 10  yrs.
6--Started medical school shortly _after_ getting married.
7--I am minoring in _infectousDisease_ and majoring in cardiothorasic medicine. In residency now....TOUGH
8--I have a sixteen year old stepdaughter and a very _healthy_ 2 year old.
9--_I believe in God, the Son and the Holy ghost-amen_10--now you answer#10 I made it easier than yesterday but you might have an IQ ranging anywhere from 9 to 130 if you can guess.
10--gimme your best guess,I can take it...
for the jokers:No,Im not a bi/gay/etc.



looks like rain today,uh,no,wait.Sun yes definitely sun.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> 1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
> 3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
> 5--I Thank God Im not a felon. I  trafficked weed and other things by the truckload from harlingen tx. to all 4 corners of the US until '96
> ...


vcxgfdb


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> vcxgfdb



So when did you find out you were gay?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> So when did you find out you were gay?



...dont be a dummy.latent homoboy


----------



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> ...dont be a dummy.



rather be a dummy than a ....


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

somebody scroll down and read my quiz.It doesnt exactly take a braniac.
Now fri**ng answer it.
Cookie?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

somebody scroll down and read my quiz.It doesnt exactly take a braniac.
Now fri**ng answer it.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> Thanks Damon. It's strange talking about it cause I haven't told anyone outside my family and friends. And it's ok to joke, humor is healthy.



Just make sure to clean that gun regularly and keep fresh rounds in it.  If its an automatic, you should also remember that keeping the clip loaded for long periods of time weakens the spring - which could cause a jam.  Its best to have to keep 2 clips - unload one and reload the other one every 2-3 months or so...
Replace them both after a few years just to be safe..


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> somebody scroll down and read my quiz.It doesnt exactly take a braniac.
> Now fri**ng answer it.



You're not REALLY some psycho nut job?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> You're not REALLY some psycho nut job?


No more than you.
argueable,but sadly no.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> No more than you.
> argueable,but sadly no.



No more than ME?  Thats not sayin much for yourself brother....


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> No more than ME?  Thats not sayin much for yourself brother....


dont be so hard on yourself brudda...


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> 1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
> 3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
> 4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
> ...



this board use to lump ona sat night 50-60 people going


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> dont be so hard on yourself brudda...



Ive got a hard on for myself


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Ive got a hard on for myself


I sweep me off my feet.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> 9--_I believe in God, the Son and the Holy ghost-amen_



There must be some kind of Freudian slip in the fact that I did not mention that. At one time it was the first thing I used to say.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 6, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Dragon
> Totally cool list, so how did you come by aas?



I've spent 30 years of my life trying to look like Arnold Schwarzenegger. Until I started steroids, you could not even tell I worked out and that was over 20 years.
I needed at least one of my dreams to come true.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> You're as close as you gets.very astute,Nitrate.


Nitrate,if you want to win the prize you have to spell it out.
I appreciate your discreton but if I didnt want it known I wouldnt've joined the thread...Now c'mon with it geniusman!


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 6, 2005)

Delete thread.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> That is a very down to Earth home girl kind of list until 8 and 9.
> I'm sorry for the tragidy, but I'm encouraged when victim's prevail.




Yeah,cant be any more down home than that.An american girl,loves Jesus,Elvis,horses and america too.
...I'm in love.

Cookie,I love you. 
...really.
of course I'll have to tell my wife.
Get back soon


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> this board use to jump on a sat night 50-60 people going


wuddahellhappen?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> 1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
> 3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
> 4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
> ...


this board use to be jumpin' with 50-60 people on a sat.night


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> You're not REALLY some psycho nut job?


no,for some reason SOME people just have trouble keeping up.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

*whats my problem?*



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> 1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
> 3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
> 4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
> ...


sometimes jumpin on Sunday morning while people have their muffins and Dbol.

...ooh Cookie, did you discover that I love you now?It happened at 10:53P.M.Last night.
fell in love overnight.but Im married to a beautiful wife,happily I should add.
...but I do love you.lovelovelovelovelove


----------------Dragonrider does too..


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 6, 2005)

Cookie said:
			
		

> It happened a year ago and I'm still working on the mixed emotions. I hate that I actually ended someone's life. He entered my home with intent to harm so I didn't have a choice. He fired first. The other man with him retreated as soon as he saw that I had a weapon. Don't know who or where he is so I get a little spooked at times. As for it happening again, my neighborhood is well lit and my property is much more secure with a new security system. Thanks for asking.


I am fascinated and intrigued, but I wont pry.


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 6, 2005)

My 10 things,
1. Dropped out of college with a 3.9gpa before my last year to become a rock star.
2. I am haunted by regret everyday.
3. I have a serious problem with letting things go, or taking it easy.  My wife is afraid of what might happen to someone if I don't get help for this problem.
4.Although I stopped on my own accord with no help, I was addicted to cocaine for about 3-4 years.  My wife and weights, and God saved me.
5. That brings me to 5.  I read the bible everyday.  I love Jesus.
6. Outside of my family, I have no real "friends."  I see  people as a liability.  Over time their disfunctions seep to the surface and tarnish the relationship.
7. No one knows this.  I popped some guys eye out in a surfing accident.
8. I fear for my future everyday.  It invades my every thought.
9. I still expect people to do the right thing.
10. I have 3 loves in my life, family, wieghts, and music.  I am never satified with the latter 2.
5


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 6, 2005)

Blackbird

what is it we used to say.........Heavy.

Nitrateman


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 6, 2005)

Dragon

You still want to look like Arnie?  He's shrinking!
You got the gap between your teeth?  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 6, 2005)

Great lists guys   Its so fascinating to read lil details about ppl we chat with on a daily basis.

I would love to comment on several lists but for some reason i got sick last night uke:  and I'm recuperating.

**No, I didnt get drunk either**


----------



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> 1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
> 2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
> 3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
> 4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
> ...


Sometimes jumpin' in on Sunday mornin while people are havin their muffins and Dbol...
Oh and did you discover that I love you now?
...happpened last night after you checked out.
Of course, I have the beautiful wife that Im happpily married too.
...But,I Love you anyway
Dragonrider does too.


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 6, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Blackbird
> 
> what is it we used to say.........Heavy.
> 
> Nitrateman


In spite of it all,  I'm really a happy guy.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> In spite of it all,  I'm really a happy guy.


you sound human.
I like #5 personally.Admirable.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

*well...hell...*

[QUOTE=kell11]
1--Im NOT addicted to porno. (not that theres anything wrong with that)
2--Took 35 yrs to meet my my wife,(Married 7 yrs) I'd wait another 35 for her._Wish I'd met her a year earlier._
3--In the years '91 to '97 _I had CRAAAZY sex with 53 women _ IM NOT PROUD OF THAT...it was drugs... there were a lot,so I counted them up because I was thru whorin' around w/women and doing drugs,And was going to a Dr. _and might wanna know what to test for_..#53 was a doozie potential health problem concern I find out later_.(I take medicine twice a day thanks to her)_
4--Been self employed in a lucrative buisness for 14 yrs. mfg ground support equip for the airlines.Loook out onto the ramp at about any airport in the U.S. and you'll see our bag cart curtains,vinyl tractor doors,etc.
5--I Thank God Im not a felon. I  trafficked weed by the truckload from harlingen tx. to all 4 corners of the US until '96. 10  yrs.
6--Started medical school shortly _after_ getting married.
7--I am minoring in _infectousDisease_ and majoring in cardiothorasic medicine. In residency now....TOUGH
8--I have a sixteen year old stepdaughter and a very _healthy_ 2 year old.
9--_I believe in God, the Son and the Holy ghost-amen_10--now you answer#10 I made it easier than yesterday but you might have an IQ ranging anywhere from 9 to 130 if you can guess.
10--gimme your best guess,I can take it...
for the jokers:No,Im not a bi/gay/etc.


p.s. 3,7,8,&9 is da cloos.................................chickenshits!
QUOTE]


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 6, 2005)

I admit, I don't have a clue.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I admit, I don't have a clue.


shit.
It may take a girly to spot it,but not necassarily,Nitrate was in the park I think.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 6, 2005)

what are we supposed to guess what #10 is?
 do you have aids or something?


----------



## heavy (Nov 6, 2005)

Let me take a crack hit at this puzzle....Kell got syphillis, that made him go crazy and think he was the son of god, but now hes healthy because of his two a day pills? This would explain everything. lol


----------



## Parker123 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm going with HIV positive but you would never reveal that to us would you Kell?  Whatever you have your still gonna outlive me bro.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hiv+?-pick Up On This....*



			
				Parker123 said:
			
		

> I'm going with HIV positive but you would never reveal that to us would you Kell?  Whatever you have your still gonna outlive me bro.


Five dollars to the hillbilly named Parker.
Why wouldn't I tell you all?... Magic Johnson did.
HIV + for six years. Hows that for a kick in the pants?
Found out applying for mortgage insurance.Was engaged at the time,my wife married me anyway.Said it never even entered her mind not too.kook,she's healthy-GODS GOT HIS HAND ALL OVER US.
Anyway three yrs. in and we have an exceptionally beautiful,smart and HEALTHY baby.Shes 2 yrs old now...she owns me.
Im healthy,6',215Lbs,14%bf 
...Anyway thats why always the steroids.LBM lean body mass. Any questions?
I got it from a very foxy girl who was unknown to me IV'ing speed and bringing a pussy full of another guys semen home to my bed(GRUESOME eh?).Yeah she was like that.She had a 3 yr old lil boy and nowhere to stay temporarily,I gave mercy. (It lasted three mos.Men(and girls especially),... there are girls/guys who make a hobby outta hoppin' from lily pad to lily pad. Don't let one land on yours, It's their hobby/living) Albeit knowing she was already playing me for freaky sex and transmission was done with some marathon blister fucking...SHAME ON ME...Temptation. A Wise Man Knows Beforehand Which Path To Take.  That was it seems a lifetime ago.
*Anyway,don't think it can't/wont happen to you.([/*U]_*This girl looked healthy,very healthy)   ...Any questions? anything to educate someone. I was ignorant. Thought you had to be a queer/junkie. that sorta mentality you know...Just-Like-You?*_


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Five dollars to the hillbilly named Parker.
> Why wouldn't I tell you all?... Magic Johnson did.
> HIV + for six years. Hows that for a kick in the pants?
> Found out applying for mortgage insurance.Was engaged at the time,my wife married me anyway.Said it never even entered her mind not too.kook,she's healthy-GODS GOT HIS HAND ALL OVER US.
> ...


_*

that sucks...but you DID play russian roulette by sleeping w/ 50+ women.*_


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> I'm going with HIV positive but you would never reveal that to us would you Kell?  Whatever you have your still gonna outlive me bro.


What the fuck? Why would i not reveal something someone might pick up something VERY valuable from(ARE YOU ALL GOING TO STONE ME TO DEATH?,(shit Parker,you probably would ya moron))? And whatchoo got that Im gonna outlive you,brudda?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> that sucks...but you DID play russian roulette by sleeping w/ 50+ women.


*indeed.it was the last one*(before meeting my wife).*some irony huh?*let it be a lesson .If they're crawling on you STAY HOME!
I was single adult for 20 years. Much TOO much time to play the field


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> what are we supposed to guess what #10 is?
> do you have aids or something?


No. and I never will--know that was possible?


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Let me take a crack hit at this puzzle....Kell got syphillis, that made him go crazy and think he was the son of god, but now hes healthy because of his two a day pills? This would explain everything. lol


close Heavy.LOL
...Love your new tit job.


----------



## healthfreak (Nov 7, 2005)

yep pussy has its bad sides kell. lucky for me Ive only slept with one women and thats my wife. Im glad to here that your open about it though. most people dont have the balls to admit it.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> yep pussy has its bad sides kell. lucky for me Ive only slept with one women and thats my wife. Im glad to here that your open about it though. most people dont have the balls to admit it.


I reckon.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 7, 2005)

Nailed it yesterday, and you know it.  


Nitrateman


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 7, 2005)

ive only been with 4 girls in my life


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Nailed it yesterday, and you know it.
> 
> 
> Nitrateman


yeah,you did.Sorry parker, nitrate gets the trophy


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 7, 2005)

1.ive had sex with 4 girls in one night and 7 in one weekend
2.my favorite vodka is kettle one 
3.ive never cheated on my girlfriend
4.my favorite meal is eggplant parmesean
5.i sat in a sauna and hot tub with john travolta(he works out at my gym)
6.i dont like being naked
7.im still afraid of the dark
8.i dont like candy
9.ive broken all the weightlifting records for my highschool
10.my life aspiration is to be a world strong man


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 7, 2005)

So, free gear?????????????????????    

Nitrateman


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> So, free gear?????????????????????
> 
> Nitrateman


   is right, you gotta have sharper knife in the drawer than that for free juice-n-beans


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Testosperone said:
			
		

> 1.ive had sex with john travolta


so how trippylistic is he with all that scientology jive reekin' off of him? The dude kinda seems alright but kinda strangely too hollywood.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 7, 2005)

nah he is actually really down to earth...he didnt seem like all famous or whatever...he was just like anybody working out. i mean we say that oh famous people are weird with their weird shit and all their egos and shit...but if u think about it..half the stuff they do is nothing compared to half of the people that work out in your gym well at least in the one i work out in i know there are some strange fukcers


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

si to nah...


----------



## Andrew (Nov 7, 2005)

*grammar*



			
				a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> 8. i'm very picky when it comes to grammar. "where you at?" and "where we going to" are not acceptable. STOP ENDING  SENTENCES IN PREPOSITIONS PLEASE



A-Bomb, you know prescriptive grammar rules are artificial, don't you?  The English language and all languages are constantly evolving.  We don't talk or write like Shakespeare did.  

There is no logical or practical reason why you shouldn't end an English sentence with a preposition.  In fact, that idea was originally imposed as an English Grammar rule by arrogant intellectuals who noticed that in Latin it was impossible to end a sentence with a preposition.  Since Latin was practically worshipped as the most revered language of the time, English grammarians adopted it.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> A-Bomb, you know prescriptive grammar rules are artificial, don't you?[QOUTE=Andrew]Whether A-Bomb is or not, we are all proud you are aware.
> Now boys the grammarclass is in the other bldg.the one on the other side of the universe--"Deep Space Discussion"


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Five dollars to the hillbilly named Parker.
> Why would I tell you all???Idont know.. Magic did.
> HIV + for six years. Hows that for a kick in the pants?
> Found out applying for mortgage insurance.Was engaged at the time,my wife married me anyway.Said it never even entered her mind not too.kook,she's healthy-GODS GOT HIS HAND ALL OVER US.
> ...


_*1*_


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 7, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Five dollars to the hillbilly named Parker.
> Why wouldn't I tell you all?... Magic Johnson did.
> HIV + for six years. Hows that for a kick in the pants?


I just read an article recently about the wonders of testoserone for this disease.
It is preventing many people from developing AIDs and allowing them to live healthy lives.



Quick, we need to warn everyone how dangerous excess testosterone can be.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 7, 2005)

[


----------



## kell11 (Nov 7, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I just read an article recently about the wonders of testoserone for this disease.
> It is preventing many people from developing AIDs and allowing them to live healthy lives.
> 
> 
> ...





yeah,really...stupid schmos...what it does is just keep the body in a state of anabolism, which exists in normal health as opposed to catabolism, which is the target purpose of about any disease. to have the body eventuallly end up in any one of many catabolic states.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> that sucks...but you DID play russian roulette by sleeping w/ 50+ women.



Good old Wolfy - we can always count on him to point out our mistakes for us.     j/k


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 7, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> that sucks...but you DID play russian roulette by sleeping w/ 50+ women.



In all fairness, most people who grew up in the sexual revolution of the 60's and 70's will have numbers close to or greater than that.
Additionally, many of the people I have talked to who used to do drugs tell me they only did them because sex was so easy. Girls who wouldn't acknowledge they know you when they were straight would do ANYTHING for a line of coke.
I don't know. I'm the only guy who went through the revolution who couldn't score, but that is what a lot of people have told me.


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 7, 2005)

God bless bro, "Whatever you seek, ask my father in my name and he shall give it to you."


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 8, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> In all fairness, most people who grew up in the sexual revolution of the 60's and 70's will have numbers close to or greater than that.
> Additionally, many of the people I have talked to who used to do drugs tell me they only did them because sex was so easy. Girls who wouldn't acknowledge they know you when they were straight would do ANYTHING for a line of coke.
> I don't know. I'm the only guy who went through the revolution who couldn't score, but that is what a lot of people have told me.



he did this in the 90s however.  When Aids started becoming a popular scare.  Freddie Mercury, Ryan White, etc.   Back then, you just got VD or whatnot and get medication for it  There was no AIDS in the 60s-70s.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I stopped using rec. drugs about 7 yrs ago but I can tell ya that there are still plenty of beautiful, smokin-hot girls who will f... your brains out for a few lines of some good flake..

Thats one thing that will never change.   The girls and all the damn cash - if I wouldn't have had kids I'd still be all up in that shit.  Its cool though - now that I'm swole - Im gettin the girls again - just not the cash.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 8, 2005)

Back to the forum topic:

Anyone out there who didn't post their list?  The feds are gonna love this forum  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 8, 2005)

10 more for me...

1. I love sugar/sweets of all kinds.
2. I eat crushed ice constantly from the ice machine at work and bring home a bag full to eat at night.
3. I was voted best dressed in high school.
4. I dislike sleeping alone so I sleep with 3 huge body pillows around and on top of me.
5. I am the youngest of 8 children.
6. 2 yrs ago I broke my wrist while jumping on a trampoline with 2 250 lb guys.
7. I dislike rude or hateful people.
8. I have a phobia about public bathrooms and cleanliness.
9. I love getting flowers.
10. I hate having my hair pulled.


----------



## max lift (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright my turn,

1, I have low self esteem 
2, I love my wife dearly and she is the only girl I have been with that I have not cheated on
3, I am a recovering heroin/cocaine addict (clean for 10 years)
4, I received a criminal record for my past habits
5, my other hobby is multi day backpacking (which really hurts my bodybuilding)
6, I am addicted to chocolate
7, I am a huge fan of porn
8, I am well traveled and love to do more
9, I am a big 4x4 fan
10, I make my living as a realtor


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 8, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> 10 more for me...
> 
> 1. I love sugar/sweets of all kinds.
> 2. I eat crushed ice constantly from the ice machine at work and bring home a bag full to eat at night.
> ...


i heard that if you crave ice it means you are aneamic (spelling), is that true?


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes Josh...you are correct.

I'm probably a lil low due to my last cycle with tbol...as I had irregular periods.


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 8, 2005)

Here we go:

1. Im addicted to Amphetamine, Ecstasy and GHB
2. Im depressive
3. I got NO self esteem
4. Im not able to keep a job, last one I tried I lasted 45minutes before I broke down
5. Im constant broke, but somehow I ALWAYS manage to get money for drugs/steroids
6. All theese problems started this spring when I found out my girlfriend had been fucking behind my back for about 3/4 year
7. I hate her because of what she did
8. But I also love her (why the fuck do I do that?!)
9. I dont know what to do about my problems
10. Just to have one positive thing on the list: I love playing Counter Strike


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 9, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> Alright my turn,
> 
> 1, I have low self esteem
> 3, I am a recovering heroin/cocaine addict (clean for 10 years)




1. That is why many of us got into bodybuilding to begin with.

3. Congratulations.


----------



## Parker123 (Nov 9, 2005)

Whoa North Q!  Slow down bro and stay with us a while.  Pain builds character.  Don't cover it up with all that crap.  You will become psychologically superior only when clean.  Say goodbye to depressive


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 9, 2005)

Shit now I'm depressed after reading that last post. I hope things staighten out for you. Move on there is no reason to fuck up your life becasue someone else was scum. Anyways here are my 10 things!
1. I am the father of 4 children (all my own I hope  )
2. I have weightlifted since the age of 14 because I was insecure about myself
3. My wife committed adultery on me when we were seperated for 4 months (still learning to get over that one) 
4. I was married one month after my 19th birthday (way to young!)
5. I am finishing a BA in History right now. Want to teach eventually
6. I end up playing video games to much
7. Although I never thought I was addicted to porn, before reading some of these other posts,I end up watching it almost every night (there is one every night on the movie network) which may have something to do with the high Test levels in my system
8. I love sex, no I mean I LOVE sex. I drive my wife crazy with all my depraved sexual desires (I have convinced her over the last 12 years to try almost everything a man and a woman can do) 
9. I am a compassionate person, I enjoy helping people and derive great pleasure at trying to make the world a better place (corny hey!)
10. I suffer from a disease called ulcerative colitus, that has made my weight jump around by 50lbs over the last 8 years. I once went from 220lbs to 150lbs in 3 weeks (almost kicked the bucket too)


----------



## heavy (Nov 9, 2005)

Parker is right. Self-medicating yourself to escape your pain and reality will ONLY cause more problems. I understand where you coming from, and what your doing, but it will not solve your problems, but only make them much worse. Ive been where your at, and I developed a cocaine addiction to numb my emotions, and to escape from reality, but it only enhanced all the problems in my life. You need to go get some help bro. I can promise you, that life will get better when you stop using drugs. That is a guarantee. You can only do it for yourself, but its a promise that if you get clean, life WILL get better. Pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 9, 2005)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Here we go:
> 6. All theese problems started this spring when I found out my girlfriend had been fucking behind my back for about 3/4 year



Alot of us have been there and done that. We understand, but time eventually heals all wounds. Just remember the scar is permanent.


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 9, 2005)

1- I only get off watching home-made porn in which I'm the star 
2- I gotta have a girl with a fat ass and big tits in my bed - without both, you're not invited
3- I pick on Tee and DR alot because I really like them 
4- I think Anasci should post more comments 
5- I'm about to make a huge mistake in the name of love
6- My kids are great and while they're a giant pain in my ass - I would be miserabe without them
7- I went thru the torture (q-tip up the piss pipe) of having myself tested for std's last year and I don't have anything (woohoo!)
8- I will NEVER get tested for std's again - lol
9- I love motorcycles
10- I lost my best friend of 25 years because I got drunk and fucked his wife


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 9, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> 5- I'm about to make a huge mistake in the name of love




care to elaborate on that one?


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 9, 2005)

Its very interesting as I read thru these lists that you almost all men said they watch or are addicted to porn.

I was with a man for over 8 yrs and he/or we rarely watched porn together....he never read mags or went to strip bars....he was just always interested in hooking up with me.
**I'm sure I'll hear some comments on this one**

Now this last relationship I was in....he said he didnt surf for porn, etc....but I kinda had a feelin about him


----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 9, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> care to elaborate on that one?



Ok - I'm selling everything I own and moving south in search of a Hottie Moderator who will satisfy my every desire for the rest of my life..


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 9, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Ok - I'm selling everything I own and moving south in search of a Hottie Moderator who will satisfy my every desire for the rest of my life..


 
OMG...you're cheating on me?


----------



## mandarb11 (Nov 9, 2005)

Ya well when you consider a regular man is horny all the time, and all of us have vastly elevated testosterone levels it can only lead to trouble! You know it is a chore being horny all the time, especially when your in a monogomous relationship. I guess porn is the outlet  Oh and by the way any man that says they don't watch porn is probably a big liar! Sorry but its true. Better to stick with us pervs that admit to it


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 9, 2005)

Good point Mandarb and it saves the ladies on battieries LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 9, 2005)

North, a quick question.  Do you want things to stay the way they are?  

A quick observation...you've been carrying around your disappointment from your failed relationship for a long time, but maybe just maybe this whole drug victim trip is the last thing you have that is related to your ex and if you lose this trip then it would truely have to be completely over.  Sometimes we're afraid that if we give up our pain, then there will be nothing to fill the whole it leaves.

Nitrateman


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 9, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Its very interesting as I read thru these lists that you almost all men said they watch or are addicted to porn.
> 
> I was with a man for over 8 yrs and he/or we rarely watched porn together....he never read mags or went to strip bars....he was just always interested in hooking up with me.
> **I'm sure I'll hear some comments on this one**
> ...


I never watch porn with my wife. In some respects I would even say I don't really like porn. I only like pictures of naked women.

I would not buy it. I don't buy magazines.

I would not go in a strip bar. I have no interest.

I am very interested in hooking up with my significant other.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 9, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Yes Josh...you are correct.
> 
> I'm probably a lil low due to my last cycle with tbol...as I had irregular periods.


the ex was anemic, she would always eat ice at night in bed.  I finally had to start buying her Sonic ice, I was afraid she would crack a tooth or something.


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 9, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> 7- I went thru the torture (q-tip up the piss pipe) of having myself tested for std's last year and I don't have anything (woohoo!)


I heard that they can actually test with urine now so they dont have to use the q-tip.  Either way, I've heard thats some painful shit to go through


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 9, 2005)

A few years back I was passing blood in my urine, so they stuck this tube up inside my d**k.  I swear it was 2 feet long or more.  At least that is the memory.  Discomfort more than pain...and lasting nightmares


Nitrateman


----------



## JoshF56 (Nov 9, 2005)

ok that hurts just hearing about it.  lol


----------



## NorthQ (Nov 9, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> North, a quick question.  Do you want things to stay the way they are?
> 
> A quick observation...you've been carrying around your disappointment from your failed relationship for a long time, but maybe just maybe this whole drug victim trip is the last thing you have that is related to your ex and if you lose this trip then it would truely have to be completely over.  Sometimes we're afraid that if we give up our pain, then there will be nothing to fill the whole it leaves.
> 
> Nitrateman


I dont want things to stay the way they are, but I find it hard to control when Im alone feeling miserable. I have recently met another girl and I hope things will work out with her because then I`ll have a buffer to fix my life to the better. Actually, all this response to my list have made me think a bit so hopefully this weekend will be the first of many without recreational drugs! I`ll give it a try at least!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## imdaman1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> A few years back I was passing blood in my urine, so they stuck this tube up inside my d**k.  I swear it was 2 feet long or more.  At least that is the memory.  Discomfort more than pain...and lasting nightmares
> 
> 
> Nitrateman



Ive had a cathater in before when I was in an accident and injured so badly I couldn't get out of bed to go piss.  The doc put it in so I wouldn't have to move - just piss thru the hose straight into a bottle.  It didn't hurt until they had to remove it - it was worse than the qtip....
I learned to be more careful and make damn sure I don't wreck any more motorcycles...lol


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 9, 2005)

imdaman

I remember watching the procedure and thinking where the hell is that tube going, and why is there room for it?  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 9, 2005)

North

Whatever you do, do it for yourself...and the new lady, enjoy her for herself, completely unattached to this other shit.  Hope it works out bro.

Nitrateman


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nitrateman said:
			
		

> North
> 
> Whatever you do, do it for yourself...and the new lady, enjoy her for herself, completely unattached to this other shit.  Hope it works out bro.
> 
> Nitrateman


Nitro's got a point, nothing will ruin a good thing with a good girl faster than the baggage of another girl.  the drug addiction will ruin it second fastest


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 10, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Nitro's got a point, nothing will ruin a good thing with a good girl faster than the baggage of another girl.  the drug addiction will ruin it second fastest



you mean nitrate   . 

but ya, thats true.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Nov 13, 2005)

1. Border line hypochondriac
2. More emotional than most women
3. It took over 5 years and 4 shrinks to learn to control my temper
4. SEX ADDICT
5. Addictive personality
6. Hopeless romantic
7. The word fail is not in my vocabulary, there for I am very hard on myself
8. When I quit drinking I realized I don't care for most people
9. No one will ever have my full trust
10. Dream of having a threesome with Cookie and Kenzie every night


----------

